# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  هل نضب معين وارغو ام  نضبت جيوبكم ياهؤلاء ؟؟؟؟؟

## عمرعثمان

*لايوجد انسان عاقل ومريخي اصيل يتوقع اعارة وارغو , بعد ان اصبح يخطو بخطى ثابتة للامام خلاف بدايته المتعثرة والتى كان لها عواملها المعلومة  للجميع , فلايتخيل اى عاقل مجرد التفكير في اعاراته في هذه الفترة بالذات والفريق مقبل على مباريات داخلية وخارجية مهمه ووارغو اصبح اليوم حلال الشبك بعد كوارث الاصابات وتواضع معظم اللاعبين ,فلاأجد اي تفسير لاعارة وارغو غير مرامي اخرى يرمى لها من يريدون اعارته ,
خصوصا انه مع كل قادم تتحرك اموال الوالى ؟؟؟
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*سبحان الله توافق خواطر عجيب سلمت يداك اخى عمر..... والله انا مافى شى زعلنى غير خبر الاعارة ده...

 الناس دى بتفكر كيف؟؟؟؟

تقبل تحياتى وعميق احترامى
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

سبحان الله توافق خواطر عجيب سلمت يداك اخى عمر..... والله انا مافى شى زعلنى غير خبر الاعارة ده...

الناس دى بتفكر كيف؟؟؟؟

تقبل تحياتى وعميق احترامى



 

تسلمى اختي البرنسيسة 

وهكذا دوما اهل الوجعة , يتقاسموا الهم بيناتهم 

والله لا أرى تفسير لاعارة وارغو غير هذا 


لك  خالص الود والاحترام
*

----------


## Boshkash

*زي ما قال المثل 
بعد مالبنت أدوها الطير
هو يا دوب سلك وماشي زي الفل ..
                        	*

----------


## sinary

* انهم يريدون ان يحرمونا من المتعة  وارغو افضل لاعب في تشكيلة المريخ الحالية وبشهادة الجميع ولا اري سببا لاعارته
ولا ادري كيف تفكر ادارة الزعيم وفقط نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مشكلتنا نتبع لاعلام الهلال فاعلام الهليل ماعندو شغله غير وارغو سوا ووارغو فعل وناسنا ماشين وراهم شبكونا ماسورة ماسورة لما المجلس صدق انه ماسورة

يعنى اللاعب عشان يبقى خطير ولعاب الا يجيب اقوان؟؟؟؟ الماعارف مهارة وارغو يرجع لى كورتنا مع حى العرب الانتهت 2\1 بعد ما كنا مغلوبين الشوط الاول ووارغو كان برة ودخل الشوط التانى الحصل شنو؟؟؟؟ وارغو سواق بمعنى الكلمه لاعب سريع جدا جدا وهو المطلوب... وبعدين ماذا سيضيف النصر الليبى لوارغو؟؟؟؟

اسفه على الاستطاله لكن والله الكاتما فى جواى كتييييييييير وفى القلب حسرة... خلوها بالنيه

تقبلوا رأيى وعميق احترامى
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boshkash
					

زي ما قال المثل 
بعد مالبنت أدوها الطير
هو يا دوب سلك وماشي زي الفل ..



 
  الحبيب بوشكاش 

تقول شنو عليك الله عيى مجلس العقول الشابة
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sinary
					

 انهم يريدون ان يحرمونا من المتعة وارغو افضل لاعب في تشكيلة المريخ الحالية وبشهادة الجميع ولا اري سببا لاعارته
ولا ادري كيف تفكر ادارة الزعيم وفقط نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل



 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مشكلتنا نتبع لاعلام الهلال فاعلام الهليل ماعندو شغله غير وارغو سوا ووارغو فعل وناسنا ماشين وراهم شبكونا ماسورة ماسورة لما المجلس صدق انه ماسورة

يعنى اللاعب عشان يبقى خطير ولعاب الا يجيب اقوان؟؟؟؟ الماعارف مهارة وارغو يرجع لى كورتنا مع حى العرب الانتهت 2\1 بعد ما كنا مغلوبين الشوط الاول ووارغو كان برة ودخل الشوط التانى الحصل شنو؟؟؟؟ وارغو سواق بمعنى الكلمه لاعب سريع جدا جدا وهو المطلوب... وبعدين ماذا سيضيف النصر الليبى لوارغو؟؟؟؟

اسفه على الاستطاله لكن والله الكاتما فى جواى كتييييييييير وفى القلب حسرة... خلوها بالنيه

تقبلوا رأيى وعميق احترامى



تسلمى الاخت البرنسيسة  لم تقولي الا الحق
*

----------


## Gold star

*شي عجيب اعارة وارغو دي
انشاء الله بس البديل اكون نفس منه
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

شي عجيب اعارة وارغو دي
انشاء الله بس البديل اكون نفس منه



 
 مستحيل يالنجم الاحمر اخوي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله اياهو الفضل الغيرو بسو في شنو ناس الباشا وسفاري وطمبل والشغيل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بهذة الاعارة سيتم تدمير ما تبقي من هذا اللاعب 
بعد ان بدأ في التعافي
اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

والله اياهو الفضل الغيرو بسو في شنو ناس الباشا وسفاري وطمبل والشغيل




والله كلامك صحيح 100%
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

بهذة الاعارة سيتم تدمير ما تبقي من هذا اللاعب 
بعد ان بدأ في التعافي
اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه



 

 اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله حيرتونا . . . نحن على إيمان قاطع بموهبة وورغو و حاجة الفريق له و قد نافحنا في ذلك حتى كلت أيادينا من الكتابة و لكن معظم (و لا أقول كل ) أعضاء منتديات المريخ هرونا تبخيس لوورغو و أن المريخ لم يستفد منه و أنه (ماسورة) و ظلوا يكررونها حتى فقدت معناها . . . يعني باختصار كدا ما عاجب و لا كدا عاجب إحترنا مع ( الصفوة)
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*لن يعار أن شاء الله


*

----------


## السنيور

*فى   خلال   كل   الحديث   المضى   يتضح    أن   الجميع    موقفه  واحد  من  مسالة   أعارة  وارغو  

طيب   أن  دورنا   نحن  كجمهور    للزعيم   من    مجلس   التخبط  ؟   نتمنى  أن   تهتف   الجماهير  

أمام   الأستاذ   وتعتصم   هناك   لعدم   أعارة   وارغو   لازم   يكون   عندكم   موقف  أيجابى   تجاهة   هذا   المجلس
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*ملك المتعة والطرب وارغو الصعب قريبا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و الله حيرتونا . . . نحن على إيمان قاطع بموهبة وورغو و حاجة الفريق له و قد نافحنا في ذلك حتى كلت أيادينا من الكتابة و لكن معظم (و لا أقول كل ) أعضاء منتديات المريخ هرونا تبخيس لوورغو و أن المريخ لم يستفد منه و أنه (ماسورة) و ظلوا يكررونها حتى فقدت معناها . . . يعني باختصار كدا ما عاجب و لا كدا عاجب إحترنا مع ( الصفوة)



 
الا خ الحوشابي 

ديل ماحيرونا بس ديل , جننونا عديييييييييل 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السنيور
					

فى خلال كل الحديث المضى يتضح أن الجميع موقفه واحد من مسالة أعارة وارغو 

طيب أن دورنا نحن كجمهور للزعيم من مجلس التخبط ؟ نتمنى أن تهتف الجماهير 

أمام الأستاذ وتعتصم هناك لعدم أعارة وارغو لازم يكون عندكم موقف أيجابى تجاهة هذا المجلس



 
الاخ السنيور 

ان شاء الله يكون لشباب المنتديات دور فاعل في القريب العاجل 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

ملك المتعة والطرب وارغو الصعب قريبا ان شاء الله



  الاستاذ ابراهيم تاج الدين 

مرورك اسعدني 

وان شاء الله يعود وارغو للمتعة والطرب قريبا
*

----------


## ودادنتود

*بالله عليكم في لاعب احسن من وارغو في السودان قيمة وارغو الفنيه لا يعرفه الا المدربين
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*لا ارى اي سبب لاعاره وارغوا
وارغو افضل لاعب في المريخ هذا الموسم 
الزول نفسياتو اصلحت ماشي كويس فجاه ترجعو من الصفر تاني 
حرام يا مجلس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اذا كان لابد من اعارة وارغو فليس الان وذلك لسبب اعتبره وجيه جداً

من يأتي لن يسمح له باللعب افريقيا الا اذا وصل المريخ مرحلة المجموعات

اذا مع كشف المريخ الناقص اصلاً بسبب كثرة الاصابات لايوجد هناك داعي للتسرع
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ما رأى كاربونى فى هذه الاعارة؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*طيب يا افريكانو ليه ما نوصل رأينا ده للمجلس وكلنا كده زى ما قال السنيور نرابط جنب النادى الا ان يتراجع المجلس عن هذا القرار الغريب
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*شكرا جميع الرائعون الذين مروا من هنا , واضافوا للبوست ابعادا جديدة ومفيدة ,وهكذا دوما انتم الصفوة
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

طيب يا افريكانو ليه ما نوصل رأينا ده للمجلس وكلنا كده زى ما قال السنيور نرابط جنب النادى الا ان يتراجع المجلس عن هذا القرار الغريب



 
هنــــــــاك توصية ليس الا من لجنة التسجيلات(اي انه ليس بأمر واقع)

وارغو يرفض الاعارة الي السعودية وليبيا

وان كان لابد من الاعارة(مصر)بس(هذا ماجاء علي لسانه)
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هنــــــــاك توصية ليس الا من لجنة التسجيلات(اي انه ليس بأمر واقع)

وارغو يرفض الاعارة الي السعودية وليبيا

وان كان لابد من الاعارة(مصر)بس(هذا ماجاء علي لسانه)



 الاخ افريكانو 

سؤال محيرني 

لماذا اعارة وارغو تحديدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ان شاءالله لى مصر ما يلقوا ليهو اعارة ... الله يطمنك دنيا وآخرة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

الاخ افريكانو 

سؤال محيرني 

لماذا اعارة وارغو تحديدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ومن غير وارغو يصلح للاعارة ياحبيب

الاعب الوحيد الذي يملك امكانيات تؤهله للمشاركة خارجياً

لادخل لراتب وارغو في ذلك ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ومن غير وارغو يصلح للاعارة ياحبيب

الاعب الوحيد الذي يملك امكانيات تؤهله للمشاركة خارجياً

لادخل لراتب وارغو في ذلك ياحبيب



  وليس النفطي الذي لم يقدم شئ وقلبه معلق (بخطيبته) وسيتعلق بعد الآن (بزوجته ) في صفاقص , ويحتاج لفترة بجوارها فكان من الافضل اعارته لاي نادي تونسي حتى يكمل شهر عسله الذي بداه بالتسجيل بالمبلغ الخرافي الذي جاء من اجله لاتمام هذا الزواج
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

 وليس النفطي الذي لم يقدم شئ وقلبه معلق (بخطيبته) وسيتعلق بعد الآن (بزوجته ) في صفاقص , ويحتاج لفترة بجوارها فكان من الافضل اعارته لاي نادي تونسي حتى يكمل شهر عسله الذي بداه بالتسجيل بالمبلغ الخرافي الذي جاء من اجله لاتمام هذا الزواج



النفطي كان من اول المرشحين للاعارة ياحبيب

لاكن جلس الاعب مع الوالي وطالب بعطائه فرصة وهذا ماحدث

النفطي علي حسب كلام فخري يعيش سوف يصل الي القاهرة

يوم 01-07 اي بعد ثلاثة ايام من بدء المعسكر ودائرة الكرة علي علم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صدقت في حديثك وارغو اصبح اللاعب رقم (1) في الريخ
*

----------

